# Ma photo d'identifiant apple ne veut pas se changer



## Ana-Paola (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour !

J'écris sur ce forum car j'ai un petit soucis : quand je veux changer la photo de mon identifiant apple sur mon Macbook air (Monterey), l'image refuse de s'actualiser.
De façon plus imagée, cela donne ça :

Là c'est l'image que je veux changer :







Du coup je la change par la nouvelle que je veux mettre :






Et une fois que j'appuie sur enregistrer l'image, elle se met bien correctement, elle s'est bien mise à jour sur le profil :






Le problème c'est qu'une fois que je quitte préférences système, et que je reviens dessus pour voir si la photo s'est bien synchronisée, eh bien l'ancienne se remet à la place de la nouvelle ! je ne comprends pas j'aimerais bien pouvoir changer de photo (je précise que les deux font la même taille).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu ce souci également. Je ne me souviens plus où j'ai dû aller pour que cela rentre en compte, peux être directement sur iCloud.


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2022)

@Ana-Paola
De mémoire, je pense que c'est comme sous macOS Ventura, il faut aller faire la modification dans Utilisateurs et groupes. A voir...


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Novembre 2022)

T’as essayé de te déconnecter / reconnecter d’iCloud ?


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2022)

Pour information, sous macOS Monterey...




...c'est dans le livre d'Anthony.


----------



## Ana-Paola (19 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses très rapides ! En effet, il fallait modifier à partir de la rubrique utilisateurs et groupes au lieu de celle de l'identifiant apple.


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2022)

Ana-Paola a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses très rapides ! En effet, il fallait modifier à partir de la rubrique utilisateurs et groupes au lieu de celle de l'identifiant apple.


C'est bien ce qui me semblait sous macOS Monterey, je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs doivent se casser un peu la tête avec ça. J'avoue que ça me parait plus logique de procéder comme tu le pensais au départ, mais Apple en a décidé autrement, mais ne dit pas explicitement qu'il faut passer par Utilisateurs et groupes !


----------

